# ipad fichier swf



## Fraff (30 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
j'aimerai savoir si il est possible sur mon ipad de lire des fichiers (issus de dropbox) en flash. Attention je ne veux pas lire du flash sur une page web, ça cela marche mais bien un fichier. L'idéal serait d'ouvrir ce fichier avec puffin par exemple mais je n'arrive pas a associer un navigateur a un fichier swf.
Merci


----------



## VirgilP (21 Juillet 2013)

Si tu arrives pas c'est que tu ne peux pas. Cherche pas plus loin


----------

